# Dirty Lickins - 4 canadian vagabonds who love beer, trains, dirty girls and campfire music.



## narstypants

This is my band, we're from Canada. We dont really give a fuck if you like us, but we'll still play your fucking birthday party. 

we have cds for mailing out if you like what you hear...free of charge...maybe a trade?


www.myspace.com/dirtylickinskickedyourdad


----------



## hippiecrust

well this is just fucking awesome i need this on a cd for sure i can trade u a can of food for it lol


----------



## boosttheday

You guys are wicked, my buddy Jose is actually going down to kingston to catch your show with the creeps.


----------



## narstypants

im chillin with jose right now...he missed the show...

PM me your address and I will gladly mail cds to you folks


----------



## boosttheday

Haha, that's awesome. Too bad he missed the show. Hope it went well though.


----------



## Wolfeyes

I love you guys/gals. Sometimes I sing Westbound at work(basically spanging with an hourly pay + whatever people chuck out of their cars). I give credit when asked of course.

Would love a cd, but I'd rather trade for it. Hopefully you'll still have a copy handy once I got something to trade


----------



## narstypants

we posted new songs


----------



## cheeses

ill pick three pails of cheeries for a cd, p.s made it tro charney allright?


----------



## WanderLost Radical

Damn you guys sound great!! We had a folk-punk show in my city in early may... Thick as thieves were there. I think they're from Kingston too. Would've been sick to see you guys too!


----------

